
A machine has figured out Rubik’s Cube all by itself - nickcw
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611281/a-machine-has-figured-out-rubiks-cube-all-by-itself/
======
perl4ever
Maybe I'm just jittery, but the description of this technique made me
_strongly_ recall "There's No Fire Alarm for Artificial General Intelligence"
by Eliezer Yudkowsky[1]. This feels like (smells like?) smoke, like a distinct
leap in the functionality of artificial learning. It sounds like they've
discovered something much more general than a way to solve this particular
puzzle.

[1][https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/BEtzRE2M5m9YEAQpX/there-s-
no...](https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/BEtzRE2M5m9YEAQpX/there-s-no-fire-
alarm-for-artificial-general-intelligence)

